# 12v Tech wanted in Nor Cal



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

Audio Xperts remodel is just about complete and we are expanding again so we are currently seeking a well qualified 12-volt technician to add to our Northern California location. The ideal candidate would be MECP certified, and well rounded in all aspects of audio, video, and alarm/remote start installations. We offer a competitive hourly wage with bonus structure. Please email a resume if you are interested to [email protected]


----------



## halloz (Aug 25, 2016)

interested with this, ill send u an email soon.


----------

